# BC pill - can i start now?



## JJones (Feb 1, 2007)

---


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

Probably best to follow doctor's orders...


----------



## JJones (Feb 1, 2007)

---


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

I can understand that!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 1, 2007)

Follow the doctor's orders on this one. Hang in there, I hope it helps.


----------



## aeni (Feb 1, 2007)

You should wait, but I know I've gone against that before.  If you take it now, your period will show up in the middle of the pack when you want it on the last week.  Your period *could* shift over eventually b/c your body will be wondering why its getting certain hormones at the wrong time.

I finally got my pills today.  My period was a week ago, my boyfriend visits on Saturday, and I'm already breaking out.  I'm taking them now!


----------



## JJones (Feb 1, 2007)

----


----------



## Raerae (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to a dermatologist, and get Acutain.  Best stuff ever.


----------



## faifai (Feb 9, 2007)

If your skin is truly that bad (could you maybe post an un-photoshopped photo of it?) you should definitely look into Accutane like RaeRae suggested. A friend of mine took it and was thrilled with the results. It is a SERIOUS drug, though, and should be taken under intense doctor supervision because it can cause all sorts of problems if not taken exactly as directed.

Since you're already going to go on BC, which is one of the things doctors recommend to those on Accutane, I'd have a talk with the doctor about it. It can truly positively impact your self-confidence if it is right for you.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 10, 2007)

ive taken every form of birth control u can think of... and im on the pill again for the 6th time! lol.
im a bc whore i know!
u can really take it whenever.
the doctor says this so that your body adjusts to the hormones like it normally would when u start ur period. u gain more hormones when u start... thus ur body isnt confused when u start the pill.
if u start it before ur period... all u get is a longer span without one! lol.
some girls disagree with me on this one... but i would say go take it now! lol. but thats just me.


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 10, 2007)

After a year and a half on the Depo shot, I am ready to go back on the pill.  I had my yearly gyno on Wednesday and while talking to my Dr (I love him to a zillion pieces) about how hard it is to lose weight, he told me that Depo is actually the only birth control method PROVEN to cause weight gain and difficulty losing.  

Since I already got my shot like two weeks ago, I have to wait until the next one would be due (you get the shot every three months) then start my pills on the following Sunday. This will be in mid April. I haven't had a period since Oct. 2004 when I got pregnant with my youngest, and won't be starting my period when I start back on the pills.  It won't (shouldn't) come until I finish the first pack.

This is not telling you go to against Dr's orders, but just giving you another perspective.


----------



## JJones (Feb 10, 2007)

---


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

i was impatient to so I did what they call a SUnday start. start on sunday. my info packet that came with my ortho said that this was OK


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 12, 2007)

The guidelines on starting the Pill are stated as such due to the risk of becoming pregnant during the first week of the Pill as your body adjusts to the hormones...for example...for Ortho Tri Cyclen...
Sunday Start: starting on a Sunday means you have to use a 2nd method of contraception (ie. condom) for 1 week to make sure you don't get pregnant as your body adjusts to the pill.
Starting on the 1st day of your menstral cycle: the Pill is immediately effective against contraception (because it is highly unlikely that one will become pregnant while menstration is occuring anyways!)
If you are not sexually active, and you are using the pill for acne or other hormonal reasons, you can start the pill on ANY day of the week.  It is true that your cycle can be a little messed up at first and you may have some spotting during your first month on the pill.  The Pill is not a miracle and it can take months to clear up acne, so be patient and keep taking it. =)  This information is from me, a pharmacy student here in the US, and as always, you should follow the guidance of your medical supervisors. =p


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 2, 2007)

ive been taking the pill since i was 15 years old. best thing i've ever done. sorted out my horrible cramps, heavy periods and my skin improved heaps. 

if you're not having sex, then you can probably start the pill whenever you want, but if you are having sex, then start the pill the day after your period. that's what i do anyway. follow dr.'s orders.  they tell you these things for a reason.


----------

